# radiant heating



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

my first hot water radiant heating system (at my house)
sorry for quality it was cold that morning and lens was fogging over


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that's cool. i got to help on a few of those when i started in colorado but there really isn't a demand for them here. a few of the million dollar plus homes but i think it's just people looking to outdo the neighbors. 





paul


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

in the first pic is that heat exchanger feeding all the radiant?


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

nice, i have installed a few boilers with radiators or base board, but never radiant. hope to do one some day. do have A/C? regular air handler w/duct work or high velocity.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> in the first pic is that heat exchanger feeding all the radiant?


 
yes, i am impressed with performance so far :thumbsup:


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

gplumb said:


> nice, i have installed a few boilers with radiators or base board, but never radiant. hope to do one some day. do have A/C? regular air handler w/duct work or high velocity.


yea, i have air handle in attic. my house was built in 1976 and had electric radiant in ceiling, wall heaters in bathrooms, toe space heater in kitchen. we remodeled bathrooms and kitchen in last 2 years and i decided 2 install radiant floor heat in bathrooms and kitchen. we like it so far :thumbup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the job expect for the pex.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

looks sweet


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't think the Taco is supposed to be installed like that. Last I looked the motor shaft has to be horizontal. You might want to look at that and possibly change it to add some life to the motor.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

22rifle said:


> I don't think the Taco is supposed to be installed like that. Last I looked the motor shaft has to be horizontal. You might want to look at that and possibly change it to add some life to the motor.


the instructions that came with pump said that as long as there was more than 20psi it could be installed in any position


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

What pressure are you running? Most homes here are set between 12 and 15psi.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

that pump is on potable side of heat exchanger so there is line pressure on this pump 40-60 psi


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

super plumber said:


> that pump is on potable side of heat exchanger so there is line pressure on this pump 40-60 psi


Aha!

Good job.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Not bad looking work.

A quick question - I noticed you had 2 Wirsbo seperate manifolds for your radiant and you had zone valves feeding each of those manifolds. Why did you bother buying the Wirsbo manifolds if you are just going to use Zone valves to feed them? Don't get me wrong - I'm all for using good quality manifolds if needed, but because you are using zone valves and not actuators you could have built your own manifold using header stock and some dahl balancing valves and saved some good $$$ and it would have done every bit as good of a job.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Scott K said:


> Not bad looking work.
> 
> A quick question - I noticed you had 2 Wirsbo seperate manifolds for your radiant and you had zone valves feeding each of those manifolds. Why did you bother buying the Wirsbo manifolds if you are just going to use Zone valves to feed them? Don't get me wrong - I'm all for using good quality manifolds if needed, but because you are using zone valves and not actuators you could have built your own manifold using header stock and some dahl balancing valves and saved some good $$$ and it would have done every bit as good of a job.


this is my 1st hot water heat job....still learning. thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What exactly is wrong with using pex for radiant? It's my understanding that it was originally used for that before being used for potable water and has a long track record of use in radiant.



******* said:


> I like the job expect for the pex.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey super, were you eating psychedelic mushrooms when you where taking those pictures or what?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job!

No problem using pex for radiant, infact its probably one of the best products to use, i'm not sure what ******* is talking about.


----------



## MNplumber (May 15, 2009)

Not bad for a first time....We install radiant in at least 90% of the homes that we do each year, in fact I believe the radiant heating side of my work just might be my favorite part. In regards to the comment about not using a manifold....I do not agree. For the extra $150 that you spend on the manifold it is well worth it in the time you save and the professional look of the finished product. Rehau is my brand of choice for both pex and manifolds. I'll have to start taking pictures of my radiant work and put them up for all to see.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

next time don't use the filltroll. Those are complete junk... Nice theory but their implementation of it is a complete failure...

I recommend using a watts 1156 variant and a extroll 30 for the tank. It will last MUCH longer. You can also add a threaded ball valve right to the ext 30 which is a nice service feature. Some codes don't allow that but its a great idea...


----------

